# استكمال دراسة الماجستير من جامعة القاهرة



## shawki304 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد معرفت المزيد عن تكملت دراسة الماستر فى جامعة القاهرة قسم طيران 
هل احد بدأ فى الماستر او يعرف معلومات عن موعد بدأ الدراسه السنويه فى الماستر 
وكم التكلفه وهل يلزم اخذ الدبلومه قبل الماستر ام لا
انا جايب جيد 


وحياكم
​


----------

